# große Dorsche auf Langeland !



## Seawinds2201 (29. Oktober 2007)

*Das ist kein Witz,auch wenn´s so klingt !Ich war im August für eine Woche auf LL.Wir hatten sch...Wetter und konnten gerade 3x rausfahren.(Spodsbjerg)(und das auch nur für jeweils ein paar Stunden,weil der Zwerg rumgeqängelt hat)*
*In den 3 Tagen haben wir 29 Dorsche mit um die 80 cm gelandet .Wir wurden für die mageren Jahre davor echt belohnt .( man soll ja die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben) Ich würd Euch ja ein paar Bilder einfügen, hab aber keine Ahnung wie das geht !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## gründler (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*



Seawinds2201 schrieb:


> *Das ist kein Witz,auch wenn´s so klingt !Ich war im August für eine Woche auf LL.Wir hatten sch...Wetter und konnten gerade 3x rausfahren.(Spodsbjerg)(und das auch nur für jeweils ein paar Stunden,weil der Zwerg rumgeqängelt hat)*
> *In den 3 Tagen haben wir 29 Dorsche mit um die 80 cm gelandet .Wir wurden für die mageren Jahre davor echt belohnt .( man soll ja die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben) Ich würd Euch ja ein paar Bilder einfügen, hab aber keine Ahnung wie das geht !!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
hi
Guckst Du unter Anhänge (unter Antwort erstellen),dann Hochladen und auf Antworten klicken.lg


----------



## HD4ever (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

hört sich klasse an !!!
Bilder wären da spitze :m
erstmal verkleinern, dann entweder hier unter Anhänge einfügen,oder auf nen Server hochladen  und  dann auf das icon mit  "Grafik einfügen"  und dort die Adresse eingeben ....
irgendwo hat der Franz mal ne detailierte Anleitung dafür geschrieben .... find ich nun aber grad nicht ...


----------



## Seawinds2201 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

*Hab mal 2 Bilder versucht ... mal gucken ob es klappt..*


----------



## HD4ever (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

ja, hat geklappt und sieht gut aus ! :m


----------



## goeddoek (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Na denn mal Petri Heil und |schild-g zu dem Fang :m


----------



## dipsy (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Moin,

Petri Heil und mehr Bilder bitte.|supergri

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Ossipeter (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Glückwunsch, wo habt ihr geangelt? Richtung Lolland oder Richtung Bagenkop (Grüne Tonne)


----------



## cafabu (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Moin,
man, das hört sich gut an und sieht auch klasse aus. So was habe ich lange nicht mehr vor Spotsbjerg erlebt (3Tage/29/80). Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Würde mich Ossipeter anschließen: Recht oder links rum?
Unser Stammplatz ist rechts rum, Richtung Bagenkop, um die grüne Tonne herum bei ca 18 Meter Tiefe, haben aber lange nicht mehr so einen Erfolg verbucht.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Seawinds2201 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

*Morgen !*
*Sorry, das es mit der Antwort gedauert hat, aber Arbeit geht halt vor....*
*Also Spodsbjerg links raus, Richtung rote Tonne .Rechts an dieser vorbei und dann haben wir uns einfach treiben lassen .Es war einfach genial .Neben den gelandeten hatten wir auch noch ein paar Aussteiger. *


----------



## Seawinds2201 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Bilder muss ich erst noch ein bisschen reduzieren.Aber ich reich sie nach, wenn ich damit fertig bin.Noch eines vom Junior....


----------



## kleinerdorsch (18. November 2007)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Hi,
sorry, aber habe gerade erst den Bericht gelesen.
Wenn man so`n s...... Wetter hat, war Euer Fang schon nicht schlecht.Vor allem von Spodsbjerg aus :v.( Sorry, nie wieder Spodsbjerg). Solltest Ihr noch einmal nach LL fahren, probiert es doch einfach mal mehr im Süden :q. Wir (4 leidentschaftliche LL Angler) fahren nun schon seit 6 Jahren dorthin und fangen von Jahr zu Jahr besser.
Würde mich über noch ein paar Fotos mehr  freuen.
Gruß  "kleinerdorsch"


----------



## Seawinds2201 (19. November 2007)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

*Hallo kleiner Dorsch !!!!!!!*
*Mehr im Süden ??? Richtung Bagenkop ???*
*In Bagenkop waren wir bisher 1x .war nicht so toll ...Ausser unser Boot ...Wir hatten den Gulstav gemietet ....*


----------



## kleinerdorsch (20. November 2007)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Hallo Seawinds 2201,
nö, nich unbedingt in Bagenkop.
Fahren immer von Oesterskov aus raus Richtung Südspitze.
Klappern auf der Fahrt dorthin schon unsere gespeicherten Stellen ab und kommen so zum Teil erst gar nicht mehr bis zur Südspitze :vik:. Wenn ich mir manchmal so die ganzen Boote so anschaue, so fällt mir immer wieder auf, das die meisten von Ihnen im Tiefen (ü30m) fischen #d. Is nur ganz selten gut.
Wir fischen überwiegend in tiefen von 12m bis 20m oder sogar noch flacher.
Von Bagenkop kannst Du natürlich auch gut rausfahren und auch gut Fisch fangen aber mir sind die Anfahrtswege einfach zu lang.
Meld mich nochmal, et hat jeklingelt |wavey:.
Gruß


----------



## Seawinds2201 (21. November 2007)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

_*Hallo kleiner Dorsch !#h*_

*Diese Ecke von Langeland kenn ich garnicht...#cWo ,bzw. bei welchen Vermieter übernachtet Ihr ? Wir mieten uns immer bei Baelt ferie ein-die sind hammermäßig günstig .*
*Um die 20 m angeln ??? Auf LL ??? Also das geht in Spodsbjerg garnicht ...Unter 30 m hatten wir da noch nie Glück ...*
*Grüsse ,Janna*


----------



## kleinerdorsch (21. November 2007)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Hallo Janna,|rolleyes
da habt Ihr bis jetzt was verpasst.
Also, bis letztes Jahr haben wir bei Oesterskov APS gemietet;
das ist allerdings jetzt von Haus und Boot übernommen worden 
und liegt in der Nähe von Humble. Sagt Dir Toben Hansen etwas ???|bigeyes Von Bagenkop aus kommend geht es hinter seinem Laden rechts ab Richtung Oesterskov. Die haben eine eigene Asphaltierte Slipanlage und wenn Ihr das richtige|supergri Haus habt, seid Ihr mit dem Boot in 2 Minuten auf dem Wasser#6. Von der Terrasse aus kannst Du die Slipanlage schon sehen.
Haus und Boot kannst Du Dir im Internet auch unter www.hausundboot.dk anschauen. Dort stehen die Häuser und Boote mit Preisen drin.
Da wir immer mit 4 Männern  unterwegs sind und alles durch 4 teilen, schauen wir nicht unbedingt so auf die Preise sondern lieber auf die Leistung und Hilfsbereitschaft. Da ich persönlich aber schon 16 Jahre nach LL fahre und schon bei vielen Anbietern gebucht habe,kann ich Dir versichern, das sich bei den Preisen nicht allzuviel tut.
Von Spodsbjerg aus kann man seine Fische auch im "flacheren Wasser fangen; man muß nur suchen.|rolleyes
Wir werden wieder Anfang Juni 08 starten und die Dorsce ärgern. Wann habt Ihr denn vor, noch einmal dorthin zu fahren???
Gruß   Rolf


----------



## Seawinds2201 (22. November 2007)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Hallo Rolf !
Torben Hansen kenn ich -da hatten wir mal den Gulstav gemietet....toller Kahn...bisschen doll geschaukelt,aber viiiiel Platz drauf...Wir werden höchstwahrscheinlich in den Sommerferien wieder in LL aufschlagen .Wir fahren eigentlich auch meistens mit Freunden um den Bungalow zu teilen .Je mehr Leute -umsomehr Spass ...naja, wenn man mit den richtigen Leuten fährt,logisch .Grüsse,Janna ...Ich schau mal in Deinen Link rein -DANKESCHÖN dafür !!:q


----------



## Dorschzocker01 (29. November 2007)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Hi, Gruß an alle Langeland Fäns!
War auch dieses Jahr mitte August eine Woche auf Langeland.
Hab zum ersten mal Urlaub mit sechs Kumpels dort gemacht, alle mitte Zwanzig.
Wir hatten vielleicht spaß. Waren auch auf der Anlage in Osterkov (Haus und Boot).
Dort giebt es Hauser die sind ganz gut und welche, die wiederum nicht.
Das letzte war unseres. Aber egal waren sowieso immer draußen auf dem Wasser.
Teilweise hatten wir viel Wind(bis Stärke sieben) sind von Bagenkop bei viel Wind raus gefahren und bei wenig, von der Slipe in Osterkov in den Belt.
Von Bagenkop aus haben wir in einer Tiefe von 8-13 Metern gefischt.
Sehr viel Fisch gefangen, leider auch viele Kleine. Trotzdem das Boot voll gemacht, nur mit Dorschen ab 40 cm. Pro Person über 20 teilweise dreißig Fische war kein Problem.

Wenn weniger wind war sind wir von Osterkov aus in den Belt gefahren. Meist so ziemlich gerade aus raus auf die Tonne zu. Gefischt haben wir in einer Tiefe 18-40 m.
Fast nur große Dorsche zwischen 70-80 cm(7-10Pf)
In den paar Tagen wo wir dort raus fahren konnten hatten wir bestimmt ca 15 Fische dieser güte,+kleinere  und einen Leng von 75cm.

War ein klasse Urlaub, wir planen schon wieder für 2008!!!


----------



## Seawinds2201 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

...und da sag mal noch einer , das man auf Langeland nichts fängt !!!!!!|wavey:


----------



## Seawinds2201 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

...ähm , aber : Leng von 75cm. auf LL ???
Hab ich noch nie an der Rute gehabt ...#c


----------



## angler1992 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

_hi ,_

_ich werde voraussichtlich vom 4.10.2008 an eine woche nach langeland fahren._
_dazu hätte ich ein paar fragen :_
_-könnt ihr mir ein gebiet oder ein ort empfehlen wo ich hinfahren sollte?_
_-wo sind die besten plätze für meerforelle,plattfische,dorsch und wittling?_
_-hab ich im herbst auch eine chance auf hornhecht oder gar köhler?_

_bitte entschuldigt wenns ein paar blöde fragen sind aber ich war noch nie hochseeangeln und deshalb würde ich mich über ein paar antworten sehr freuen_

_grüße an alle:vik:_


----------



## Seawinds2201 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Hallöchen !Auf Hornhecht hatten wir bisher im Mai das meiste Glück,im Herbst waren zwar auch einige ,aber nur sehr kleine und echt nur vereinzelt .Zum Thema Dorsch -lies Dir einfach mal alle Beiträge hier durch .Wir haben in Spodsbjerg super gut gefangen , andere halt unten in Bagenkop .Wir buchen unseren Bungalow immer bei BaeltFerie .Die sind super günstig.Ne Internetpräsenz haben die nicht, aber bei Interesse kannst Du gern mal die Tel. Nummer haben und Dir einen ( natürl. kostenlosen ) Katalog kommen lassen.Von deren Bungalows aus hat man Lohals -Hafen gleich um die Ecke ( gutes Plattenrevier ,auch auf Hornhecht ,aber NULL Dorsch )und angeln da von der Mole aus.Mit dem Boot von Spodsbjerg aus raus ( ist auch nicht allzuweit weg), da geht´s dann auf dorsch und Platte

               Grüsse ,Janna#h


----------



## Dirk Kloppe (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Hi angler 1992 , wie es läut sag ich dir am 4.10 . Wir sind schon ab dem 02.10. da oben .Wir wohnen in Spotsberg und fahren auch von da aus raus. Kann dir aber schon in 6 Wochen berichten , da sind wir schon führ 10 Tage auf der Insel . Grüße aus dem Sauerland


----------



## angler1992 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

danke für eure antworten...
köhler gibts dort aber nicht oder doch???


----------



## Dirk Kloppe (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

verbringe jedes Jahr meinen Urlaub dort oben ,habe aber noch nie von Köhler fängen gehört .Das heißt aber nicht das es sie nicht gibt. #h


----------



## Seawinds2201 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Nun ,ich hatte auch noch nie einen Köhler dran...aber mit etwas Glück und ´ner Wasserkugel ( oder spiro ) könntest Du ´nen Hornhecht erwischen ...
Ist irgendwer ab 16. 8 .auf LL ?#h


----------



## angler1992 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Hi

Es hat sich jetz nochmal geändert ajajaj :-D
wir fahren 4 tage in der woche nach ostern nach spodsbjerg
Ich freue mich schon darüber und darauf^^

kann mir vielleicht jemand köder oder empfehlen(für dorsch,meerforelle und plattfüsche)
wäre sehr dankbar darüber


----------



## Seawinds2201 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

klar ...auf Platte nehmen wir Ringel-oder Wattwürmer .Kriegste da im Angelgeschäft zu kaufe...Preis is aber relativ fett : ca 7,00 € musst Du für 100g rechnen ( wir buddlen unsere selber aus ...macht richtig Spass) .Für Dorsch reicht eigentlich ein " nackiger" Pilker ...Hab aber auch schon krabben und zerstückelten Wittling drauf gehabt und relativ gut damit gefangen .Was bei Dorsch richtig lockt ist Muschelfleisch.Einfach hier in Deutschland ´nen beutel mit Muschelfleisch kaufen ....is in Dk auch fettiger im Preis...Den Tipp hat mir mal ´nen dänischer Fischer gegeben und der war richtig gut ...Da Du schon zeitig nach LL fährst : versuch´s mal mit ´nen Spirolino und Fischfetzen auf Hornhecht - die sind zu der Zeit in Massen oben in Lohals ( ob vom Hafen ,oder Boot) ...#:


----------



## angler1992 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

danke für deine antwort :m


ich hab auch schon von vielen gehört die ihre dorsche mit twistern fangen.Welchees Gewicht sollte man da verwenden? Braucht man spezielle Twister dafür???;+


----------



## bossi (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Am besten du nimmst gufis mit normalen jig köpfen von 30-90g
farbe am besten rot/schwarz geht immer was mit.
Gruss benni#h


----------



## angler1992 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Grüße zurück und nomma danke für eure vielen antworten#h:vik:#6


----------



## erzossi (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

|wavey:Klingt ja alles sehr gut, will zum erstenmal nach Langeland, wo gibt es günstig Bote zu mieten ?? Habt Ihr ein paar Tips für uns!! Wollen in der ersten April Woche hochfahren


----------



## Heiko112 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*



erzossi schrieb:


> |wavey:Klingt ja alles sehr gut, will zum erstenmal nach Langeland, wo gibt es günstig Bote zu mieten ?? Habt Ihr ein paar Tips für uns!! Wollen in der ersten April Woche hochfahren





Naja günstig zu mieten ist schon eher schwierig. Die Preise sind doch sehr gesalzen habe aber verständniß dafür das die so hoch sind wenn man sieht wie die meisten Angler mit dem Leihgerät umgehen. Habe das mal an der Slippe erlebt und traute meinen Augen nicht.|bigeyes

Wenn du mal die Boardsuche benutzt dann kommen schon die passenden Antworten für dich bei rum.


Und wenn alles gut geht dann habe ich heute Abend ein Ostsee taugliches Angelboot vor der Tür stehen :m:m:m:m


----------



## Seawinds2201 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Versuch´s mal hier :http://www.oledehn.dk/default-de.aspx
nach meiner Meinung der günstigste . Der hat neue Motoren drauf ,das spart Sprit ...Ansonsten gibt´s noch den IBI -Bootsverleih ,aber bei den is es etwas teurer...Grüsse....Janna


----------



## angler1992 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*



Seawinds2201 schrieb:


> ...Da Du schon zeitig nach LL fährst : versuch´s mal mit ´nen Spirolino und Fischfetzen auf Hornhecht - die sind zu der Zeit in Massen oben in Lohals ( ob vom Hafen ,oder Boot) ...#:


 









Hallo

ich bins nochma:g:q
ich wollte nochmal fragen ob man hornhechte auch draussen fangen kann mit ner 2. rute da wo wir auf dorsch gehen (mit sbiro & fischfetzen) ...wir kommen nämlich (wahrscheinlich) nicht dazu mal nach lohals zu fahren#q


----------



## Seawinds2201 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Klar ,probieren kannst Du das -wieso nicht ....Leg doch einfach ´ne Rute extra aus ....Aber auf der anderen Seite der Insel läuft nach meiner Erfahrung mehr in Sachen Hornhecht ...Lohals muss ja nicht unbedingt sein ,aber eben auf der anderen Seite ( Dagelökke und wie die Orte da auch immer heißen) Grüsse ,Janna


----------



## angler1992 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

ok vielen dank nochma an euch alle für eure antworten:m:m:m

waren echt sehr hilfreich hoffe ich  und auch alle anderen die hoch fahren fangen gut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erzossi (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Ja, Ihr lieben , besten dank für eure antworten , jetzt fehlen mir nur noch ein paar gute tipps für blutige langeland angler der ein erfolgserlebnis sucht, also besten dank für eure hilfe


----------



## Seawinds2201 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Nix zu danken !!!!!!!!!!!!Viel Spass auf LL und Petri Heil !!!#a


----------



## mrmayo (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Ich war vor Jahren mal auf Langeland wo ich des öfteren am Dovensklint in der Brandung geangelt und auch reichlich Platte und kleine Dorsche gefangen habe.
kann mir evtl. jemand sagen ob die Stelle immer noch erfolgsversprechen ist?
eigentlich wollte ich dieses jahr nach Norwegen ,jedoch sind mir die preise dann doch zu gesalzen und da hab mich an das gute ,alte Langeland zurrückerinnert.Nun habe ich vor dort meinen sommerurlaub(1.8-15.8)zu verbringen :m
Wie siehts im allgemeinen auf der Insel aus ,wird dort immer noch so gut gefangen oder halten sich dei Fangerfolge in Grenzen? :q


----------



## Seawinds2201 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Alos bei dem teil der Insel muss ich passen .... da kenn ich mich nicht ganz so gut aus...aber vielleicht einer der Herren hier ...oder : schau doch mal hier die ganze Liste der Texte durch ... vielleicht findest Du was brauchbares...


----------



## Allgäufischer (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Schade das hier die Nachrichten über LL abgerissen sind, fand ich gut den Austausch 
Fahren zu 4rt Ende mai dort hin. Habe aber im Norden bei BaeltFerie ein tolles Boot und Unterkunft gemietet und wollte fragen ob hier jemand Erfahrung gesammelt hat. Ist ja kein unweiter Weg nach nSp.bjerg mit dem Boot. Wo angelt man am besten im Norden der Insel auf Dorsch?


----------



## Carptigers (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Hey Allgäufischer, wir informieren uns immer in einem anderen thread.

Langeland 2014 ;-)


----------



## Allgäufischer (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: große Dorsche auf Langeland !*

Ja Danke, ich habe es schon gefunden und vertiefe mich darin  Voll Gut! Habe schon prima Tipp`s bekommen. CU bzw.ReadU


----------

